# Water bowl...when to use, how much?



## matuz (Oct 22, 2011)

I have always been filling my bowl up 1/2 way in my Vertical Brinkmann Smoker.  I have heard some people just put sand in it.  

Is there ever a time when you use water or sand, fill it up 1/2 way or full or not at all?  I'd like learn some different techniques.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2011)

I use sand all the time. It makes for a much easier cleanup & you don't have to keep adding water on a long smoke.


----------



## matuz (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, Al.  I like the "less cleanup" part!


----------



## rickw (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm a fan of using sand too. Not only is clean up a breeze it also provides steadier temps.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 22, 2011)

Some guys like the water for added moisture

Some use sand for a heat sink

I don't use anything in my water pan

Just foil it for EZ Clean Up!

Todd


----------



## smoken yankee (Nov 1, 2011)

I foil mine, when I smoke a turkey I use a cheap white wine ( 1 gal ) only put half in at a time.


----------

